# Which arts generate the most power in their punches/strikes?



## Towel Snapper (Sep 14, 2014)

Tai Chi? 

Goju Ryu Karate? 

Boxing? 

Systema?

You tell me! Internal external or both it doesn't matter.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Sep 14, 2014)

Towel Snapper said:


> Tai Chi?
> 
> Goju Ryu Karate?
> 
> ...


What would you give up for power?


----------



## Towel Snapper (Sep 14, 2014)

Touch Of Death said:


> What would you give up for power?



Power means everything to me in the martial arts. Its what im most passionate about in life perhaps.


----------



## K-man (Sep 14, 2014)

I think 'most' power is a bit of a red herring. It doesn't take a hugely powerful strike to cause damage. The most powerful strikes I have seen are all delivered with a great deal of relaxation. This you find in Aikido, Systema and Goju. Obviously there are others but these three I have experienced and I could not separate them.
:asian:


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 14, 2014)

I would prefer an accurate strike to a deliberating part of the body to a powerful one that just hit anywhere.
But for the OP I really do not know I have been hit with punches that hurt from many different styles.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Sep 14, 2014)

Towel Snapper said:


> Power means everything to me in the martial arts. Its what im most passionate about in life perhaps.


Look into timing.


----------



## Towel Snapper (Sep 14, 2014)

Touch Of Death said:


> Look into timing.



I agree hit them as they step/leap in and they /you, and you add their body-weight and their extra speed to your strike


----------



## seasoned (Sep 14, 2014)

There are principles within GoJu that are found in other arts, if, taught correctly and understood completely. It is something that is not openly taught, but, the body mechanics are there. 
No one is taught how to hit hard but through proper training and adhering to principles, power is the side benefit.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Sep 14, 2014)

In CMA, the following styles are famous for "power generation". Those styles all have "drills" that if you just train those drills daily, you will obtain "power generation" idea in a short period of time (may be 3 months). 

- Baji,






- Chen Taiji,






- Xingyi Liu He.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Sep 14, 2014)

Towel Snapper said:


> Power means everything to me in the martial arts. Its what im most passionate about in life perhaps.



Combat requires:

1. timing,
2. opportunity,
3. angle,
4. power,
5. balance.

The power is just 1/5 of the total requirement.


----------



## Towel Snapper (Sep 14, 2014)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> Combat requires:
> 
> 1. timing,
> 2. opportunity,
> ...



I know, but like someone thats passionate about stamps or cars, its not always about the logical and rational. I like effectiveness but I have a Bonner for power. You see where im coming from?


----------



## Towel Snapper (Sep 14, 2014)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> In CMA, the following styles are famous for "power generation". Those styles all have "drills" that if you just train those drills daily, you will obtain "power generation" idea in a short period of time (may be 3 months).
> 
> - Baji,
> 
> ...



Awesome thankyou kind sir I love you!


----------



## K-man (Sep 14, 2014)

Towel Snapper said:


> I know, but like someone thats passionate about stamps or cars, its not always about the logical and rational. I like effectiveness but I have a Bonner for power. You see where im coming from?


Depends how you define power. Soft styles can have enormous power that can overcome brute strength. Being passionate about power can leave you lacking in other areas.
:asian:


----------



## Towel Snapper (Sep 14, 2014)

K-man said:


> Depends how you define power. Soft styles can have enormous power that can overcome brute strength. Being passionate about power can leave you lacking in other areas.
> :asian:



I mean power as in a damaging impact via a fast and heavy strike.

Whats a soft style and whats so soft about it? How can it have lots of power and be soft?

Cheers!


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Sep 14, 2014)

Towel Snapper said:


> I know, but like someone thats passionate about stamps or cars, its not always about the logical and rational. I like effectiveness but I have a Bonner for power. You see where im coming from?


Of course we all want to develop that final knock down power. When we deal with multiple opponents, that knock down power is extremely important. 

Just like a 

- grappler who concentrates 100% on his ground skill. Without a good "throwing skill", he won't have chance to apply his ground skill. 
- striker who concentrates 100% on his power generation. Without a good "entering strategy", he won't have chance to apply his "finish strategy". 

A nuclear head is important. But that missile deliver system is also important.


----------



## elder999 (Sep 14, 2014)

Towel Snapper said:


> Tai Chi?
> 
> Goju Ryu Karate?
> 
> ...



Everyone knows, it's _kabumei_.






I mean, you did say:



> You tell me! Internal external or both* it doesn't matter*.



It's kabumei, hands-down. :lfao:


----------



## Towel Snapper (Sep 14, 2014)

elder999 said:


> Everyone knows, it's _kabumei_.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LMFAO!!! Awesome cheers bro! lololololol


----------



## blindsage (Sep 15, 2014)

Towel Snapper said:


> Tai Chi?
> 
> Goju Ryu Karate?
> 
> ...


Yes.


----------

